# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > سوال: دریافت اطلاعات از وب سایت

## payam_akr

ببخشید من آشنایی زیادی با xml ندارم و می خواهم برای برنامه ای که با vb.net نوشتم این امکان رو اضافه کنم که اطلاعات لازم برای پر کردن فیلد ها تنها با کلیک یک دکمه با اتصال به یک وب سایت خاص دریافت بشه و نیازی به type تک تک box های فرم نباشه
ممنون می شم راهنماییم کنین

----------

